#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  GUYS!! Any Idea On How To Set A Wi-Fi Password For A Newly Bought Connection?

## Moana

*Hi guys!


SERIOUSLY NEED SOMEBODY'S HELP DOWN HERE!*

I bought a new router today and have been really wondering on setting a new password. I went through *GOOGLE AND YOUTUBE for a solution but* they have only mentioned to change the existing password not on ''* SETTING A NEW ONE''* !
*

If you guys have any solution please kindly do let me know me as soon as possible*!  :Thumbs:

----------


## Shana

> *Hi guys!
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY NEED SOMEBODY'S HELP DOWN HERE!*
> 
> I bought a new router today and have been really wondering on setting a new password. I went through *GOOGLE AND YOUTUBE for a solution but* they have only mentioned to change the existing password not on ''* SETTING A NEW ONE''* !
> *
> 
> If you guys have any solution please kindly do let me know me as soon as possible*!


What network is it? Dialog? If it's a Huawei router, then the specs should be mentioned at the bottom. Go to the ip address in there and log in thru typing the default username and password mentioned in there.
Then, go to Settings-> System->Modify password. 

To change your connection name, go to WLAN-> WLAN basic settings.

Let me know if it works.

----------


## Moana

> What network is it? Dialog? If it's a Huawei router, then the specs should be mentioned at the bottom. Go to the ip address in there and log in thru typing the default username and password mentioned in there.
> Then, go to Settings-> System->Modify password. 
> 
> To change your connection name, go to WLAN-> WLAN basic settings.
> 
> Let me know if it works.


Nope, it's Dialogue! Stilll haven't found out a soultion, can you please help me that would be great  :Smile:

----------

